# Finding a Yashica Electro GSN



## Smith2688 (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good place to look for a Yashica Electro GSN besides eBay?

I prefer to avoid eBay if at all possible, but KEH.com doesn't seem to carry any.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## malkav41 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have you tried www.shopgoodwill.com, I've gotten 2 from them from there, and they were in great shape, and working. Just a thought.


----------



## Smith2688 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## malkav41 (Nov 24, 2007)

No problem, and good luck.


----------



## Cameracrazy (Dec 18, 2007)

Another website to try is:
www.collectiblecameras.com


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't mean to pry...but why avoid E-bay?  It may be the best resource.


----------



## Fate (Dec 18, 2007)

Got mine off ebay 

Dont be afraid to give it a try... cost me £30.. bargain imo!


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2007)

I think ebay is one of the best resources for old collectibles.... 

Just be careful about it.


----------



## usayit (Dec 18, 2007)

malkav41 said:


> Have you tried www.shopgoodwill.com, I've gotten 2 from them from there, and they were in great shape, and working. Just a thought.





Cameracrazy said:


> Another website to try is:
> www.collectiblecameras.com



Ah man.. Yall are going to get me in trouble...  I'm already seriously eyeing a couple things on that site...  and the wife is already complaining that my cameras are taking up too much space.


----------



## malkav41 (Dec 29, 2007)

usayit, I'm in the same boat with my wife about my cameras.


----------



## MadisonWI (Jan 4, 2008)

eBay isn't bad - just make sure to only deal with highly-rated sellers - just read the feedback and make sure to be on the lookout for inflated shipping charges! GSNs can go for cheap on eBay sometimes because they're still a bit of a secret ...

Speaking of GSNs on eBay ...  ... I will be selling a nice GSN starting this weekend - complete with a set of the auxilliary lenses/finder. It's in really nice shape. User name = boardbikewake

You still may be able to find one cheaper on Goodwill, although that site is getting rediculous - people are spending MORE than they could on similar eBay items! I've given up, though I did find a nice GSN on there once, and you still could. 

Good luck!


----------

